# Eclipse: IRC-Client



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

Mit diesem Plugin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ircjavabot/ können alle Eclipsefans chatten ohne ihre Lieblings-IDE zu verlassen. 
 :toll:
[edit] und wenns Probleme bei der Configuration gibt, immer raus damit


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

Ein wenig krank, aber wer's braucht...


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

Also ich brauche es  :autsch:       :wink:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich brauche es  :autsch:       :wink:


Ich glaube, ich würde immer noch auf einen separaten IRC-Client setzen.


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

Och Eclipse ist doch eh fast immer auf. Stimmt ein paar Sache fehlen, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Das Ding ist auch Open Source, so dass man das nach den eigenen Wünschen an passen kann.


----------

